# Tell me about your south west river boat



## riverfishin (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a 16 foot Alumacraft with a 40 Johnson with a jet unit,tiller steer.It is not fully setup yet but I sure am working on it.Aluminum floor,oars,anchor tower,clam cleat,5 rod holders,locator and GPS on mine.No live on my boat,use a cooler for fish and maybe pop and beer.

Tell me about your river boat,pictures would be nice too as they may give me some ideas.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I am thinking of a grizzly all weld, 20' Jon boat. 70hr evinrude with a jack plate. Humming bird sonar with down and side imagaining. Thats my plans in the work for the future, someday, maybe :lol:.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Drifter angler ocean kayak. 6 rod holders, safety light, rear milk crate storage. Soon to have some sort of fish finder. Ya, that's how I roll.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

1648 Fisher Mod-V Jon with a 25 hp Merc prop. Easy to handle/launch, easy on gas. Does the trick.


----------



## BeLikeMike (Jan 31, 2008)

1860 G3 jon boat with jet tunnel, Yamaha 80 jet. 
River Larry winch up front
Front center console steer

Great boat
Could use a true river boat trailer.
Currently it is on a very nice galvanized trailer, but the trailer is more set up for a larger V boat. Need to find a trailer more set up for this boat, than I think it will be perfect.


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

Super Sport Difter 20 wooldridge 150 jet/prop, removable front seat on the bow,pro troll, 9.9kicker fold out cabin ,cop spot lights 3000lb super winch,wash down pump sink. Big jon holders, 3 walker riggers , fishs 12 rods on the big lake and has ..speakers amp and a 10


----------



## Master Blaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a 16'8" Alaskan Lund. deep V. 50hp Merc tiller (prop). Anchor Pro 24 and Auto pilot trolling motor, livewell, 3 seats, vynal floor, Hummingbird Sonar/Gps, 19 gal. gas tank. 7 Fish-on rod holders, 2 Ram tube holders, and 4 other tube holders which gives me plenty of options to configure the holders for any type of fishing. Run max 5 rods in the rivers or 9 rods on the big pond. Great boat that is not limited to fishing only on rivers, over half the time I'm out on L. Michigan or local lakes. Can fish and travel in water from 2 and 1/2 ft. to 200'.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

1 16' Alumaweld Drift Boat w/ motor 6 rod holders anchor/yanker

1 16' McDrifter Drift Boat no motor 6 rod holders anchor/yanker


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

rieverr said:


> Super Sport Difter 20 wooldridge 150 jet/prop, removable front seat on the bow,pro troll, 9.9kicker fold out cabin ,cop spot lights 3000lb super winch,wash down pump sink. Big jon holders, 3 walker riggers , fishs 12 rods on the big lake and has ..speakers amp and a 10


 Were you walleye fishin in Sagnasty a few weeks ago? I saw a boat just like the one in your avitar.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Waders, two rod holders.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

FishKilla419 said:


> Were you walleye fishin in Sagnasty a few weeks ago? I saw a boat just like the one in your avitar.


HAHA .....i been caught.


----------



## Ryan Goward (Jul 24, 2011)

2009 20 foot Roughneck with a 115 Opti jet.. Will be hitting the river tommorow for the first time with my new rig.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

see you guys at 6th street


----------



## Ryan Goward (Jul 24, 2011)

wow now thats power


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

samsteel said:


> see you guys at 6th street


Let me know when you go, cause i wanna ride along... I'm thinking to hell with the coffers, lets take the dam


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

1756 Lowe Roughneck 60/40 merc jet. 24v river larry, carlise oars/horns. Traxteck rails front for boards 18" trax in back/holders. Scottys for river. 2 Lorwarnce 527's Sonar/GPS front and back w/ PD bow mount. Rougly 17k invested.... Fishing steelhead on a beautiful winter day! Priceless.


----------



## kevint (Mar 8, 2009)

i've got one of these, 16/60- 60hp suzuki jet


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

kevint said:


> i've got one of these, 16/60- 60hp suzuki jet


Nice! Suzuki's have got to be the quietest OB jets out there,


----------



## kevint (Mar 8, 2009)

also, great on fuel.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

kevint said:


> i've got one of these, 16/60- 60hp suzuki jet


Sweet boat..is it 60 at the pump? Who is the builder?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

REG said:


> Nice! Suzuki's have got to be the quietest OB jets out there,


They are quiet, but have a different sound to them as well, that self adjusting timing chain mechanism makes a bit of a grinding noise in comparison to the other outboards which all use belts. I know a couple guys who got them and thought something was wrong with them when they heard that noise, LOL

You only hear it at idle and probably because they are so darn quiet exhaust wise is why you hear it...


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

samsteel said:


> Sweet boat..is it 60 at the pump? Who is the builder?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
Judging by his signature, maybe Riverman? :lol:

My guess is, it's 40 at the pump because Suzuki does not make a "factory" jet drive...


----------



## kevint (Mar 8, 2009)

Boozer, 
You hit the nail on its head!! 
(but you didn't hear that from me !!!!!)


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I switched from a 1997 1648 seaark 40/30 tiller to a 2010 hyde 16' lowprofile. Being in that hyde makes a blanked day enjoyable. So much more relaxing than a jet boat, It takes you out of that rushing around mindset and slows you down so you can enjoy the water as well as the fish.


----------



## centerpin (Jun 13, 2009)

I agree with the slowing down and drift boats, I have hooked more than a few fish completely bypassed by other boats, you are forced to look at the whole river a lot more.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

it just got absurd one day with the jet. We ran about 6 miles of river up and down and hit one hole three different times during the course of the day. Went through 8 gallons of fuel and never found a fish. at least doing 6 miles of river in a drift boat you can feel a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

steelton said:


> it just got absurd one day with the jet. We ran about 6 miles of river up and down and hit one hole three different times during the course of the day. Went through 8 gallons of fuel and never found a fish.


wow, that is pretty clueless


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

METTLEFISH said:


> 1 16' Alumaweld Drift Boat w/ motor 6 rod holders anchor/yanker
> 
> 1 16' McDrifter Drift Boat no motor 6 rod holders anchor/yanker





steelton said:


> I switched from a 1997 1648 seaark 40/30 tiller to a 2010 hyde 16' lowprofile. Being in that hyde makes a blanked day enjoyable. So much more relaxing than a jet boat, It takes you out of that rushing around mindset and slows you down so you can enjoy the water as well as the fish.





centerpin said:


> I agree with the slowing down and drift boats, I have hooked more than a few fish completely bypassed by other boats, you are forced to look at the whole river a lot more.


I've shown an outdoor writer a St. Joe River he never had seen in 20+ years of fishing w/ local guides there. Slow down... enjoy!


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

METTLEFISH said:


> I've shown an outdoor writer a St. Joe River he never had seen in 20+ years of fishing w/ local guides there. Slow down... enjoy!


What writer was that?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Bob Gwizdz......


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

A drift boat on many days would be a disadvantage on the Joe if you are looking to maximize hook-ups. You need something you can row like a drifter and drop the jet/prop down and go when necessary. It would force you to slow down and fish everything more thoroughly which is a huge plus, but some days, certain sections are packed and others are darn near void, when the ability to motor back up and hit the last couple miles again is a night and day difference...

One thing is for sure, a floating garden shed is not the best route to go, LOL

I will say you are the most energetic person I have possibly ever seen Mettlefish, I never in a million years would be inclined to row laps around the island LOL

Maybe that's why Bob was so impressed! LOL


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I saw a sweet boat for a great price on Craigslist. I'll go look for it and post, if I had the extra cash to spend on another boat it would be sold by now.:sad:

Edit. Here it is, basically the same as what I have but mine is a 14 ft.
http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/boa/2801778494.html


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Boozer said:


> A drift boat on many days would be a disadvantage on the Joe if you are looking to maximize hook-ups. You need something you can row like a drifter and drop the jet/prop down and go when necessary. It would force you to slow down and fish everything more thoroughly which is a huge plus, but some days, certain sections are packed and others are darn near void, when the ability to motor back up and hit the last couple miles again is a night and day difference...
> 
> One thing is for sure, a floating garden shed is not the best route to go, LOL
> 
> ...


He was really impressed last Spring when I rowed all the way up from Shamrock to the dam with 3 people in the boat @ 12,000 CFM!...LOL.. what he really liked is that I missed few holes/runs from the dam to Jasper...some he had never been in before. Having double doubles on plugs on ST. Patricks day was good too!... we was doublin... on the Joe......


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I hit the mo with the drifter today from anderson to bridgeton. Never again!! I rowed into a head wind 80% of the time. Not sure of the length of that section maybe 6 miles tops felt like 10. Wish I had a pump today.


----------



## centerpin (Jun 13, 2009)

I think all boats have their advantages and disadvantages. And along the lines of what Boozer has said, that pretty much describes to me the perfect river boat for steelheading the mo, grand and joe rivers. My next boat will be a hybrid only smaller so its easier to launch, row and trail with one guy.

I pulled plugs almost the whole season this year and they are awesome for fishing slowly, thoroughly and in between water. Another plus was staying warm while rowing and fishing through the windy days with less effort.


----------



## centerpin (Jun 13, 2009)

Steelton I know exactly what you are talking about there. That stretch in a driftboat is an all day trip for sure! Its not for the faint hearted on windy days with an upstream wind!

I fish Bridgeton to Maple Island almost all the time, its my home stretch, not too long and great water. Try it.

A small kicker motor would have helped immensely on getting downstream faster.

That situation is exactly one of the reasons for me going to the hybrid, way too many days I pulled into Bridgeton launch at dark after floating that stretch.

There are a few things you could do on that stretch like row really hard downstream for 45mins to an hour and then fish hard through the middle and then row hard through the end again. It works. Trust me.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I used to fish H--- or high water.... then the internet came along with reliable weather forcast's at my finger tips those days of howling wind blowing me back up stream became a thing of the past. You have to pick your days for sure. Last year Bob was razin me about my choice to row back up and hit stretch that produced a fish, the second time thru produced nothing, later I did the same in another spot, second time thru produced 6 fish.... a lot of those spots that hold are easy rowin....


----------



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

Boozer said:


> A drift boat on many days would be a disadvantage if you are looking to maximize hook-ups. You need something you can row like a drifter and drop the jet/prop down and go when necessary. It would force you to slow down and fish everything more thoroughly which is a huge plus, but some days, certain sections are packed and others are darn near void, when the ability to motor back up and hit the last couple miles again is a night and day difference...


The Alumweld Stryker didn't lend itself to being rowed. Great for drop back trolling. That's why we opted for a flat bottom with a pump. Allows us to go up / down the river and still keep plugs in front of the fish.
KevinT posted a pic of the boat.


----------



## mark (Feb 4, 2000)

METTLEFISH said:


> He was really impressed last Spring when I rowed all the way up from Shamrock to the dam with 3 people in the boat @ 12,000 CFM!...LOL.. what he really liked is that I missed few holes/runs from the dam to Jasper...some he had never been in before. Having double doubles on plugs on ST. Patricks day was good too!... we was doublin... on the Joe......


I would be impressed if I had run into you on the joe. Maybe I have and not realized it, but I can say I have never once seen an alumaweld drift boat on the joe. That is averaging 100 days a year on the joe since 2004(and even more when in college). 

Back on topic:

I would say a 16' long by 48" wide or wider modified v hull or flat bottom hull boat would be your most versatile choice. Whether you choose a prop or a jet is up to each individual's choice. I prefer prop because you have more bight and generally only the mo above newaygo is where a jet is truely needed(not worth it IMO with all the boat traffic up there anyways). fuel economy is going to be better with a prop no matter how you look at it, because you can acheive more speed with less horsepower required. I currently run a 30 horse prop on a 6" tunnel hull flat bottom that is 16' and can easily hop the coffers at 6th st down to 4000 cfs. There is also more maintanance involved with a jet lower unit. Constant greasing after every trip, and if anything gets sucked into the jet intake you will have issues with power loss from a performance stand point. I also feel you are more cautious with a prop because you dont want your lower unit banging off a deadfall tree at full plane, which is a good thing. Too many people these days just flying around the rivers not paying attention to anything and either damaging their boat or worse capsizing their boat and putting peoples' lives at risk.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

mark said:


> I would be impressed if I had run into you on the joe. Maybe I have and not realized it, but I can say I have never once seen an alumaweld drift boat on the joe. That is averaging 100 days a year on the joe since 2004(and even more when in college).
> 
> That's cuz I was in my 16' fiberglass model!....


----------



## mark (Feb 4, 2000)

are you a roofer?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

mark said:


> are you a roofer?


Only if there are fish there!... no, mostly a rower....


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Centerpin I fish that stretch below bridgeton alot this fall from a jet but not since I bought the dirfter. That day I got down to the bridgeton ramp after 4 hours of rowing I spotted some guys motor wouldnt start about 150 yrds below the ramp no wader no oar 100 feet from shore in deep water. I got them to the shore then rowed my boat and their 13 ft v bottom back to the ramp. couldnt do that with anything but a hyde.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

tsr770 said:


> Let me know when you go, cause i wanna ride along... I'm thinking to hell with the coffers, lets take the dam


YES! I'm game! :lol:


----------



## centerpin (Jun 13, 2009)

Thats a cool story Steelton.

Talk about the original gut buster, that's a way to burn some calories, row another boat back upstream!


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Im looking for a small kicker for the drifter now, all that fun of burning shoulders and forearms might be in the past. I'd like to see some sections of water just not the whole section. Im think a 2hp not sure if its enough to push me and two others up stream.


----------



## centerpin (Jun 13, 2009)

I had a 2.5 hp suzuki, it was a great motor with one guy in the boat for the lower muskegon like near the mouth but for anywhere else a 5-6hp will do you more justice esp with more than one guy in the drifter.


----------



## riverfishin (Jan 29, 2012)

Where are all the boat pictures?


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

better one


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, I'll post a picture of my "floating garden shed". I only fish the Joe, and I love fishing in comfort. 25 degrees outside and 70 in the cabin. Room to take plenty of friends. A River Larry winch to keep you put, a four stroke that can back troll all day, enough power to travel if you need to. Works well for early season coho fishing on the pond. I love my "floating garden shed". The first is of some smoked tenderloin being grilled up. Did I say I like fishing in comfort?





















Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

All you need is a La-Z-Boy!


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

:: I think I may have the best boat of all. Mine is who ever is willing to let me jump on board with them. I'm always willing to pay for gas, grub, and drinks but don't have to make any boat payments. This spring there will be so many boats out there that if you hooked them all together to make a party barge there wouldn't be much water showing. Coast Guard Fest at 6st..


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

Speed and comfront and can fish anywhere,anytime  . this is the last boat i'll need to buy, unless i hit the lotto and get a Tiara :lol:


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

If you have them- Can you post a couple more pics of your boat. Maybe larger ones? Nice rig... Where did you buy it?


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

2manyfish said:


> If you have them- Can you post a couple more pics of your boat. Maybe larger ones? Nice rig... Where did you buy it?


Camp & Cruise in Marne, Michigan sells Wooldridge...

I bought my Rogue from them and had outstanding service, if you go that route deal with Jeff Helms the owner, he's a great guy who stands behind his stuff 110%...

He has some boats like that in stock right now...


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

2manyfish said:


> If you have them- Can you post a couple more pics of your boat. Maybe larger ones? Nice rig... Where did you buy it?


In a couple days i can
And i DID NOT get it from CRAP N CRUISE.
I went there talked to them for days and all i heard was... Alumaweld this and Alumaweld that..Pisssssssssed me off, so bad I bought it strait from Grant Wooldridge and lets just say i think they got a talking too :lol:


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

I bought a boat from C&C... I did not find the above true. Will not go there again! May not believe the story if I told it.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

I had bad service there as well "before I bought my boat just kept getting the run around from one of the salesman", until I dealt with Jeff, several of my buddies had similar experiences, as long as they dealt with Jeff "the owner" everything was grand...

Put it this way, there was a minor issue with my anchor system "defective switch as it turned out" when I first bought my boat, Jeff sent a guy down with a truck here to Berrien Springs, picked up my boat, fixed it and brought it back the next day no charge. The guy went way above and beyond for me, I cannot complain one bit...

I have a buddy who is getting a Hyde Power Drifter "C&C is new Midwest Distributor of these boats" through Jeff right now, had the same great service as I did. I have sent several people there since I bought mine, told them to ask for Jeff Helms, every one of them had zero issues and got what they wanted for a good price...

If you looked up the term perfectionist in the dictionary, my name would likely come up, he made me happy, not sure what else anyone could ask for...


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

I can say i did not deal with this (JEFF) than,
All i know i will not buy water from them if i'm dieing of thirst :corkysm55 

Crap n Lose


----------

